# Misting Schedule



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Gang,

Trying to establish a baseline misting schedule to start with. I will tweak after I find out what humidity readings I get from the baseline.

I want to keep the humidity between 75-80%. I have 4 tanks so far. 2 18x18x24s (dart frogs) and 2 24x18x36s (red eye tree frogs). I'm running the Advance MistKing system with 2 nozzles per tank. The screen top is half covered by glass.

For those with automated misting systems, if you can provide me your schedule, tank size(s) and humidity readings, that will help me establish a baseline. 

Thanks.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Pix of the tanks might help. I find that newly build tanks will require more misting to achieve/hold ideal humidity. More mature tanks, less. Are you running fans on these tanks , or are you depending on the exposed section of screen for air exchange. 

I personally think that you have too much venting to hold/keep 70% humidity. You mentioned that you only have 1/2 covered by glass on the 18x18x24 Exo. that would make for a 17"x6-7" vent.


That being said. I have a 18x18x24 Exo that has a all glass top with a 2" hole drilled and covered with screen with a 3" fan. I mist this tank 4 times a day for 15-20 sec each misting (one of the mistings occurs overnight. ). This leaves the tank at about 75-80% humidity the majority of the time. 

8:30am (20 sec)
1:30pm (15 sec)
6:30pm (15 sec)
11:00pm (20 sec)

Note: I have the tank drilled for drainage, so i don't have any water collection issues. 

I think some info on your tank/builds would help.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

It will depend on what plants you have in your tank, how much ventilation you have, how hot your tanks are, etc. 

Pick ANY schedule that you think would work. I started with 3 times a day, the last one happening once I am home (to keep an eye on things working properly). 

Watch how your plants and tank are doing. Is water accumulating on the bottom of the tank too fast? Reduce misting (either time or frequency). Are plants getting enough water? Too much water? Watch their leaves/growth. 

Some plants do not like having their leaves wet all the time, so work on their position in the tank and internal air circulation as well.

In summary, there isn't a "one size fits all" answer. Find what works best for your tanks through trial and error.


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

They are newly planted tanks. No ventilation other than half the screen top. I have an overflow on all tanks as they all have a water feature. Overflow from all tanks are collected in a reservoir, filtered and then introduced back into the system though the the water pump or misting system. It's RO water BTW. Temperature in the tanks right now are mid 70s during the day and low 70s at night. Humidity in the room is about 50% last I checked. 

My RETF tanks are older and through manual misting once a day I'm able to achieve 70-75% humidity and that is with no glass top at all. All screen.


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

JPccusa said:


> In summary, there isn't a "one size fits all" answer. Find what works best for your tanks through trial and error.



Yeah I realize that. I was just looking for a good place to start then, as stated in my original post, I was going to tweak to my conditions. 

I'm not looking to nail it the first time I set the schedule. Just a good place to start.


----------

